# kt166 lost its oomph



## denno (Jun 24, 2011)

We're mowing, out pops a broken spring. I ordered a spring, installed it. Now the tractor can barely go up the slightest grade.

I'm supposing something with the belt is not tight enough. Supposing I installed the spring wrong (over some cross rod), or the tensioner has loosened, or it is the wrong spring. The spring was HARD to put in. My wife and I have a technique wherein we tie a rope to spring or lever, she stands outside and pulls against the tension, I lie on the lawn under the tractor with the chiggers and hook it up. Not sure how I'd do this solo!

I tried to take photos of how I ran the spring, no success at that yet.

Can y'all diagnose this so far?

Thanks,
denno

p.s. If you'll tell me how to post a pic, I'll post the parts diagram to show the spring. If you'll tell me where there are actually better diagrams of how things go together than in the online parts catalog, I would really find that useful!


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You might have gotten a response if you had posted it over here...
http://www.tractorforum.com/f291/

But I see you got service ...
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=2293264


----------



## denno (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess that's an "oops."


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

denno said:


> I guess that's an "oops."


NBD...it happens to everyone...at least ONCE...


----------

